# Intel X25-V 40GB Review by Aeogenia



## Aeogenia

Update: 30/01/10

As promised the update with PCmark vantage scores and a comparison with the AMD platform.
I've also made a small review, but is big enough IMO. Let me know what you think. - Aeogenia

*Intel X25-V 40GB Review*

*Manufacturer (Intel) specifications.*

Product code: SSDSA2M040G2R5
Flash: 34nm NAND
Architecture: MLC
Form Factor: 2.5"
Capacity: 40GB
Interface: SATA 300
Power Consumption (Active): 150 mW
Typical Power Consumption (Idle): 75 mW
Typical Sequential Access: Read up to 170MB/s
Sequential Access: Write up to 35MB/s
Features Random: 4 KB reads up to 25 K IOPS, random 4 KB writes up to 2.5 K IOPS
Read Latency: 65 microseconds
Write Latency: 110 microseconds
MTBF: 1,200,000 hours
Manufacturer Warranty: 3 years

*Test platform for review*

Intel X58 platform
Chipset: ICH10
CPU: i7 920
Gigabyte EX58-UD5
BIOS: F5
RAM: OCZ 6GB DDR3 1600 7-7-7
OS: Windows XP64bit SP2
SATA standard: 2/300

Standard NTSF format, empty drive, all standard settings in benchmarks/configuration and tested right out of the box.

*Specifications found by review other than the Intel specifications.*

Capacity formatted NTFS: 37.2GB
Read Latency: 0.1 ms
Write Latency: 0.1 ms
Write Average: 42.3 MB/sec
Read Average: 192.9 MB/sec

*HDtune 2.55*



Sequential access Read Min: 184.5 MB/sec
Sequential access Read Max: 196.3 MB/sec
Sequential access Read Average: 193.2 MB/sec
Burst rate: 116.7MB/sec
Read Latency: 0.1 ms

*HDtune 4.01 pro*





Sequential access Read Min: 149.6 MB/sec
Sequential access Read Max: 199.6 MB/sec
Sequential access Read Average: 192.9 MB/sec
Sequential access Write Min: 13.9 MB/sec
Sequential access Write Max: 43.5 MB/sec
Sequential access Write Average: 42.3 MB/sec
Burst rate Read: 159.3 MB/sec
Burst rate Write: 107.2 MB/sec
Read Latency: 0.1 ms

*HDtune 4.01 pro IOPS benchmark*

*Read*



*Write*



*Comparison with a standard 7200RPM SATA300 Hard Drive (SAMSUNG Spinpoint F1 640GB HD642JJ)*

*Read*



*HDtune 4.01 pro File benchmark*



*HDtach*



*Quick bench*
Read Average: 206.7 MB/sec
Read Latency: 0.1 ms
Burst rate: 261.9MB/sec



*Long bench*
Read Average: 205MB/sec
Read Latency: 0.1 ms
Burst rate: 285.1MB/sec

*ATTO Disk benchmark*



*Continued AMD AM3 test platform./B]

Windows 7 Ultimate X64
Intel X25-V 40GB
Crosshair III Formula 790FX
AMD Athlon II 250 @ 3000Mhz
4GB DDR3 1333Mhz @ 7-7-7
Storage controller: Southbride SB750
Interface: SATA II/300
SATA mode: IDE

Installing Windows 7 on the SSD./B]

Installation time: 12 Min (from formatting the SSD until the ready desktop)
System restore: no
Page file: 4GB
Size disk after formatting: 37.2GB
Total size of OS: 14.1GB
Space left on SSD after installing OS only: 23.1GB
Space left on SSD after installing OS and basic programs (Firewall, Anti-virus, Browsers, all drivers and CCC): 20.2GB

PCmark vantage x64

Total points: 22896
Comparison:
http://www.hardware.info/nl-NL/produ...viewbenchmark/
So very close to its bigger brother the X25-M 80GB, and so the performance is almost the same. Even thou it has only half the controller, that's quite surprising.

ICH10 VS SB750

I've also made a comparison with storage controllers, this the AMD SB750 found in the 790FX and 790GX motherboards. There seems to be decreased performance vs the ICH10 from Intel. But considering that this is a Intel SSD, with a Intel chip-set. The SSD may be optimised to work better with a Intel storage controller. The results are almost the same, and comparable with those with the Intel chip-set. Inter-pert these results as you like.

HDtune read:


HDtune write:


HDtune IOPS read:


HDtune IOPS write:


HDtune file benchmark:


ATTO disk benchmark:


HDtach:


Review

This is my short review of the Intel X25-V 40GB. The drive itself is a 2.5inch SSD, that came in a box with a 5.25 bracket, 10 screws and a manual on CD and a little book. The installation is very easy, just connect the device to a port and the device will auto load(Windows). The installation of Windows 7 on the SSD, was really easy and took no more then 12 Min to complete. There was still 23.1GB space left after installation, so plenty for essential programs and even a few games. Overall I'm very pleased with this purchase, its has made a very good performance boost, while costing only a fraction of other larger/faster SSD's. The speed is very good, boot time has decreased from 40 seconds to 14 seconds and program load times are very reduced. The only thing untested is the low write speed, but this is only a trivial mater in case OS drive.

My conclusion:
A very good OS SSD drive for a budget friendly price, a good alternative for the X25-M 80GB. At the same time it has comparable performance, enough size for OS and programs TRIM support and it cost half the price. I would recommend this drive to anyone looking to jump on the SSD bandwagon.









Plan:

1.Post first benchmarks - Done
2.Install Windows 7 for benchmarks - Done
3.Make pictures of the SSD and packaging
4.Write a review - Done
5.Tune the drive for performance

23/01/10: first benchmarks and specifications
30/01/10: final benchmarks and review*


----------



## Tech-Boy

Wow that is a nice review! Lots of work! Thanks for the info, this is a great drive just a bit slow on writes, which makes the 80gb almost worth the extra cash.

+ REp


----------



## Furious Porkchop

I have yet to read it, but once I am done with dinner I'll +rep and read it.

Haha.


----------



## liberalelephant

This is a great little drive with the exception of those writes







. I am really looking forward to Intel's next generation of SSDs. They claim to be looking to saturate the SATA3 bandwidth w/ the writes







.


----------



## hata28

Great reviews! I have one of this for my HTPC and I am planning to get another one to run RAID0, wondering how fast these will go.
I have tried to run this drive with HDTune Pro on AHCI but BSOD.
Did u try it on AHCI?


----------



## Aeogenia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hata28* 
Did u try it on AHCI?

Yes AHCI is enabled, however did not get a BSOD. Than again I've only tested it somewhat, I'll be installing my new OS on it this week. So the review will be expanded with more benchmarks, and pics.


----------



## doscape

Can you please post a test using AS SSD software? without it the review seems incomplete.
(regular test), please try to do it when the SATA mode is set to ahci and not ide.
Here is a link to this software website:
http://www.alex-is.de/PHP/fusion/downloads.php?cat_id=4


----------



## Aeogenia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doscape* 
Can you please post a test using AS SSD software? without it the review seems incomplete.
(regular test), please try to do it when the SATA mode is set to ahci and not ide.
Here is a link to this software website:
http://www.alex-is.de/PHP/fusion/downloads.php?cat_id=4

Found a link for you to a person who has run that test on this SSD Link
Will include this in this review, benchmarks are very relative so I won't test all kinds only the most popular. And best IMO.


----------



## hata28

I have the benchmark for AS SSD.
Both on IDE and ACHI mode.

I am interested in getting another one to Run RAID0, anyone have any benchmark for RAID?


----------



## Aeogenia

Update: 30/01/10

As promised the update with PCmark vantage scores and a comparison with the AMD platform.
I've also made a small review, but is big enough IMO. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Aeogenia

Bump for usefulness.


----------



## pm1109

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aeogenia*


Bump for usefulness.


Hi Aeogenia
Well just got my Intel X25 V 40GB Did a couple of benchmarks .Here is my HD Tune Result:It performs on par with my Intel X25 80GB
Im surprized I thought the Read for the 40Gb was about 190mbWell this is getting the same benchmarks results as the 80Gb SSD
Quite Impressed
Now Im gonna install it in my laptop and install Windows 7 on it


----------



## Aeogenia

Those are some massive read speeds, did you use AHCI with this SSD? But yea the read is not 190MB/s because of it has only half of the controller, but write is not really a big issue with and OS drive. Good luck.


----------



## BlueLights

Hey there I have a question about the intel x25-v. I currently have windows 7 installed on mine, it works great =) I've been reading about pagefile configuration, and I've read that it's best to keep the pagefile's on a disk that doesnt contain the OS, should I have pagefile on one of my other HDD's? or keep a 2gig pagefile on the SSD, my main concern is if I keep the pagefile on my SSD then it will almost constantly be writing, which I heard is the main cause of SSD's wearing down. So im just wondering if I should put pagefiling on my storage HDD or on my SSd, Im getting a new MOBO and cpu today so I'll be formatting and starting fresh, so any option is possible =) im very open to suggestions!


----------



## Aeogenia

Well that is more or less dependable on your usage. If you use allot of RAM (90%) for your applications than a page file is performance wise best set to the SSD. However, as you stated the flash wares down considerably faster. So if you don't overuse your RAM, just set it to the fasted Hard drive you've got, preferably one for applications and not raw data.

You won't notice the difference in 99% of the cases, only when going to and from suspend mode is somewhat slower. The use of page-files is really a trivial matter when you have more than 4GB of RAM. The use of regular hard-drives is underrated and they are still very needed, so they're here to stay for a few more years.


----------



## BlueLights

Thanks a lot for the info, very helpful, I'll most likely assign the pagefile to one of the other HDD's then, as I dont really want to cause any more wear on the SSD if it isnt needed =p Thanks again! +REPP


----------



## Aeogenia

Bump...


----------



## Aeogenia

One more.


----------



## jtwoods4

Here are some real world benchmarks I did with my new Intel X25-V SSD 40GB. Here is the link to my youtube upload.


YouTube- SDC10844.AVI


----------



## CryWin

I like this drive.. but the write speeds kill it for me







if they were good I would get one..


----------



## Aeogenia

You don't need a large write speed on a OS drive, the random read is most important.
If you need better writes, get a X25-M or put two X25-V in Raid 0.


----------



## killerxx7

Just got mine today and i gota say im really loving it so far,windows just feels so fast coming from a mechanical hdd.Im very tempted to get a second one for raid-0 and will still be cheaper then one x25-m 80gb.
Like said befor this is the drive to get for first time ssd'ers


----------



## Ohthatiswhackk

I just recently flashed my x25-v from firmware HB to HD. Before on HD tune I was getting an average of about 180, but with some pretty substantial jump in read speeds. After updating to firmware HD, my reads are nearly identically. Isn't performance supposed to go up after the firmware update? Do I need to change some setting in order to avg 200+. Also, I did the firmware update after I had already installed my OS, if that makes any difference. If someone could give me some advice i'd really appreciate it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## MathiasLM

I just got one of these, flashed the firmware to the latest version, and installed Windows 7 on it. Yet my read-results are a bit scary :S

I attached the image.

What could have caused this??


----------



## Ohthatiswhackk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MathiasLM*


I just got one of these, flashed the firmware to the latest version, and installed Windows 7 on it. Yet my read-results are a bit scary :S

I attached the image.

What could have caused this??


I got results similar to that. Really shaky in the beginning of the test (about a fourth of it), then leveling out around 185 for the remainder. I avg about 180.


----------



## HardwareMonkey

Thanks, Aeogenia.
The X25-V writes are not impressive but the reads certainly are.
I think it a better choice than the OCZ Solid 2 30GB for portables. - it writes at about 70MB/s but reads at only 130MB/s.


----------



## LOUISSSSS

is the silver Intel SSD still the fastest SSD on the market @ any storage capacity?


----------



## Aeogenia

Last bump, when its still relevant to the retail marked.


----------



## Citra

There is a mistake, the bracket is actually a 3.5 inch one. Not 5.25.


----------



## lucas4

Awesome review thanks


----------

